# im not mexico but i have girlfriend from mexico ??!!!



## malik330 (Feb 20, 2010)

hello everybody,, i have girl friend from Mexico and i will go there by visit visa, but if i will go there and i will be marry her and i will be start to live there , it is hard or it is need it time? plz if somebody know that help me.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You must leave Mexico at the end of your visitor's visa; probably no more than 180 days. If you wish to live in Mexico, you must get an FM3 or FM2 visa from the closest Mexican Consulate to your present home. In addition, you may not work in Mexico without permission from Immigration entered on your visa. That is not easy.


----------

